# Lecture xvid bloquée avec avplayer hd



## Nico77 (5 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je voulais vous faire part d'un bug que j'ai constaté avec avplayer hd sur ipad2 et j'aurais voulu savoir si certains avaient eu le même problème et quelle pouvait en être la cause.

En fait, à 2 reprise, avec 2 films encodés en xvid, des .avi classiques qui sont parfaitement lus sur Xbox 360, j'ai essayé de les lire sur ma tv via l'adaptateur hdmi relié à l'ipad et de maniéré aléatoire la lecture se coupe.

Pour y remédier, je suis obligé de fermer avplayer hd et le relancer et d'avancer jusqu'au moment où la vidéo s'était arrêter. Et là, soit je peux lire le film jusqu'à la fin soit il se coupe au bout de quelques minutes.


----------

